# my pup dies after 7 days, should I get refund?



## amoore (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, I bought my first family dog over a week ago for £400 a 6wk old shih tzu, after 4 days the pup became very ill so took to the vets who confirmed it had Gastric Enteritus and died 3 days later, the lady I bought the pup from says I only had a 48hr health guarentee which never got mentioned while buying pup, i onl fed pup on pedigree chum puppy pouches and it never went out the house because its 1st needles werent due till it was 8 weeks old, does anyone know where i stand with this situation? thanks in advance


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Very difficult situation. I am so sorry you lost the pup. 

Was the pup ill when you brought it home? When did it start showing symptoms and how long before you took it to the vet? What was the breeder feeding it on? 

Sadly, it is unlikely that abreeder who let you take a pup at 6 weeks is a responsible one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

amoore said:


> Hi, I bought my first family dog over a week ago for £400 a 6wk old shih tzu, after 4 days the pup became very ill so took to the vets who confirmed it had Gastric Enteritus and died 3 days later, the lady I bought the pup from says I only had a 48hr health guarentee which never got mentioned while buying pup, i onl fed pup on pedigree chum puppy pouches and it never went out the house because its 1st needles werent due till it was 8 weeks old, does anyone know where i stand with this situation? thanks in advance


So sorry to hear you've lost your pup,
Was the pup KC Registered and have you contacted the breeder what exactly did this person say,


----------



## amoore (Nov 3, 2008)

yes pup is kc reg, i bought pup 7.30pm sat night, full of energy, feeding well and looked in good health. i noticed he wasnt eating and not playing at all on the folowing friday-took vets same day, and died yesterday morning in the vets. they fed the pup on the same puppy pedigre chum that i continued it on, vet said it could have been infected upto 10 days before showing any signs. i have no other pets for it to catch anything from either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Gosh, what a horrific story - I am so sorry for the loss of your pup. Is the pup insured? 

(most breeders give 6 weeks free pet insurance with pup)


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

amoore said:


> yes pup is kc reg, i bought pup 7.30pm sat night, full of energy, feeding well and looked in good health. i noticed he wasnt eating and not playing at all on the folowing friday-took vets same day, and died yesterday morning in the vets. they fed the pup on the same puppy pedigre chum that i continued it on, vet said it could have been infected upto 10 days before showing any signs. i have no other pets for it to catch anything from either.


I suggest you contact the KC first thing tomorrow and inform them of the Breeder,I also suggest you contact the Breeder,they are in breach of kennel club rules and regulations,the breeder sold the pup before the recommended 8 weeks old.
Write to the Breeder,(keeping copies of everything) saying unless you get a refund in full you will inform the KC and take legal advice,you will need your vet to confirm in writing that the puppy was ill and this was likely to be caused bry neglilence of the Breeder.
Who was the breeder PM if you don't want to put it on the thread.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Gosh, what a horrific story - I am so sorry for the loss of your pup. Is the pup insured?
> 
> (most breeders give 6 weeks free pet insurance with pup)


Iam so sorry for your pup, if its pet plan insurance your covered instanly so you should at least get your money back, probably not much of a consolation sorry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear that, how awful for you. RIP little pup


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

So sorry to read that awful story...how upsetting for you all 

Great post by Sallyann, follow her advice


----------



## amoore (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies, I have been on the kc website and the 6wks free insurance only covers if pup is lost/stolen or died from an accident. not sure of breeders name, just an advert on the Gumtree website and lives in Liverpool. I have to wait a week for death cert to be iss and then ill be going back to the breeder. just feel as though cant prove anything as it wasnt a genetic disease.


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

amoore said:


> Thanks for all your replies, I have been on the kc website and the 6wks free insurance only covers if pup is lost/stolen or died from an accident. *not sure of breeders name, just an advert on the Gumtree website and lives in Liverpool.* I have to wait a week for death cert to be iss and then ill be going back to the breeder. just feel as though cant prove anything as it wasnt a genetic disease.


 best of luck


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry for the pup   but if it was kc you should have the breeders name and address on the paperwork.
im sorry to say she or he shouldnt of been selling them at that age all pups should be 8 weeks before leaving home.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

amoore said:


> vet said it could have been infected upto 10 days before showing any signs. i have no other pets for it to catch anything from either.





sallyanne said:


> I suggest you contact the KC first thing tomorrow and inform them of the Breeder,I also suggest you contact the Breeder,they are in breach of kennel club rules and regulations,the breeder sold the pup before the recommended 8 weeks old.
> Write to the Breeder,(keeping copies of everything) saying unless you get a refund in full you will inform the KC and take legal advice,you will need your vet to confirm in writing that the puppy was ill and this was likely to be caused bry neglilence of the Breeder.
> Who was the breeder PM if you don't want to put it on the thread.


I am so sorry to hear about your poor little puppy, it must have been a very traumatic experience This is sound advice from Sallyanne, I would also try and get in writing what your vet. said in your quote, it can only help to have his backup.
Good luck
Mary
x


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

sorry to hear about your pup ,i dont think any insurance will be valid untill the pups 8 weeks old .the legal age to sell a pup ,i agree with sallyannn about the kennel club


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear the sad news about your new pup. Hope you get somewhere with the KC my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> sorry to hear about your pup ,i dont think any insurance will be valid untill the pups 8 weeks old .the legal age to sell a pup ,i agree with sallyannn about the kennel club


Not that iam condoning that the pup left at 6 weeks, but if its pet plan insurance it covers them from 6 weeks and also covers death from illness or injury,


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

If it was a registered pup it should be insured up to 6 weeks. No breeder should let a pup go before 8 weeks so I would be worried about why she let it go at 6 weeks. Keep us informed.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your little one how sad. :sad:

I would definitely get intouch with KC and see what they say. I think the Breeder should at least refund you. 


I would also check what the law is on life stock and see if you can claim your money back through the courts if the breeder wont refund you.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

God how sad is that poor wee thing xx

hope you get somewhere with the breeder it shouldnt have been away from it mommy so soon :mad5:


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.

TBH, it doesn't sound too hopeful. From what you said, all indications are that this was not a responsible breeder, and you will have a job getting anywhere with them. Sadly it's a case of buyer beware - one of the reasons I am so against irresponsible breeding... the law does nothing to protect buyers or the puppies from these breeders.

The only thing I can think of (other than advice already given) is that if they were a commercial breeder (and so called commercial breeders can pose as pet breeders to avoid licences etc) then trading standards would help, although it is illegal for a commercial breeder to sell a puppy under 8 weeks, so I doubt that will be the case.

Good luck.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry for your loss you must be devestated my heart goes out to you


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

Jen26 said:


> Not that iam condoning that the pup left at 6 weeks, but if its pet plan insurance it covers them from 6 weeks and also covers death from illness or injury,


mmmm i def wont be using pet plan then .when i have pups new owners are always trying to make me give them up before 8 weeks ,i dont mind by a couple of days,but i always warn them the pup wont be insured untill 8 weeks old as a put off:cornut:


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm so very sorry that you have had this experience.

Your best course of action is to go to Trading Standards and ask them to look into the situation for you. You also have recourse to the Small Claims Court.
While it is fresh in your mind, write down everything that you can remember about the purchase of the puppy. Where you saw the ad, how you got in touch, what was said at point of sale. Even if there was nothing in writing you have a verbal contract with the breeder - in return for your money a puppy that is fit for sale has to be supplied.
You need your vet's help and support if you decide to take the case to the Small Claims Court.

A breeder with integrity in these circumstances would either refund your purchase price or offer you another pup. If the breeder has refused to do this then sadly you are dealing with someone just in it for the money.

Sgurr


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

RIP Little One. Unfortunately Gastric Enteritis affects alot of Puppyfarmer pups so I would defo say an Iressponsible Breeder and I do hope you fight it


----------



## salome (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, I am so sorry for your loss. I breed Shih Tzu and I would never let a puppy leave me at the age your was, as they are still feeding from the mother at this stage. My puppies are innoculated and insured when they leave me and the insurance should cover illness. Also, I always tell my new puppy owners to take the pup to their own vet within 48 hours to confirm that it is in good health, not just to take my word for it. The lesson to learn here, albeit a sad one, is always go to a reputable breeder and do your homework first. Contact the breed clubs and ask advice, also they will usually know of puppies available. In my opinion, you should contact the breeder now, and provided you can prove that you did not in any way contribute to the death you should have your money refunded. Good luck.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

amoore said:


> Thanks for all your replies, I have been on the kc website and the 6wks free insurance only covers if pup is lost/stolen or died from an accident.


Typical KC. With ill health caused by poor breeding conditions being one of the main causes of death in 'farm bred' puppies sounds to me like the KC is covering thier backs here 
I should have thought health problems would be the first thing to insure against. 
Mary
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

I've never claimed on KC Insurance but a close friend of mine did,he was gifted an SBT pup,who began to go downhill very quickly and died whilst in the vets,he did claim on the insurance and the KC paid in full direct to the vets apart from the excess which was around £60.
A PM was done and it was caused by a twisted bowel,the toxins were slowly poisening the pup,resulting in it's death.


----------



## caz&sam (Oct 29, 2008)

O My God this is terrible - no puppy should be removed from its mother & litter before 8 weeks old min, let alone SOLD over the intenet on Gumtree!!! Poor little thing and poor you to go thru this. I agree that the breeder MUST be called to account over this, my initial thoughts are that the "Breeder" is an unscrupulous money making b****d of whom there are sadly still thousands out there, out to make profit thru puppy breeding without any care or love for animals whatsoever. PLEASE PLEASE PURSUE THEM and we on here will help u all we can. These people must be closed down, all of them. 

Caroline xx


----------



## Chelocoonz (Sep 6, 2008)

I really think it's time there was a site where you could name and shame these people .it's not fair on us genuine people who do everything by the book .my heart go out to you so please do something and act now ..:mad5:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss I'm not familar with UK laws but seems you have been given some very solid advise from people good luck and RIP little one...Jill


----------



## Jimbob (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your pup.

Firstly, i don't think it says much about the breeder if they are letting pups go at 6 weeks. My mum bred Shi-Tzu's years ago, they're very small to be going to new homes at 6 weeks. I breedand show St Bernards, much bigger and tougher pups but they never go before 8 weeks.
Did you get a contract?

Best of luck with getting your money back. A reputable breeder would refund but by the sounds of it they're anything but reputable.
A harsh lesson learned i'm afraid, but i'd definately take it further if i were you.


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Did you get any paperwork with the pup? You said it was KC reg so you should have at least got the reg. The breeders name will be on any paperwork.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## caz&sam (Oct 29, 2008)

chris246 said:


> I really think it's time there was a site where you could name and shame these people .it's not fair on us genuine people who do everything by the book .my heart go out to you so please do something and act now ..:mad5:


I'll second that. Perhaps we could all get our thinking caps on (and Valuable advice from all the Genuine Breeders on here) as to what we could do to help toward abolishing this shocking "trade". Its not just puppies, its rare breed creatures too. Shall we start a thread? What do Admin think? :incazzato:


----------



## salome (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, I have just heard of a case were someone took a breeder to court and won. (very recently) It was in cats, but the same kind of story. Do not just accept the loss, pursue the breeder and at least get your money back. No decent person would refuse.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

amoore said:


> Thanks for all your replies, I have been on the kc website and the 6wks free insurance only covers if pup is lost/stolen or died from an accident.


What? Since when??

Liz


----------



## sidsassy (Nov 6, 2008)

What a sad story, I'm so sorry for your loss; you can't help but get attached quickly to these little bundles.

When I was a kid we bought a Westie pup from a "breeder", only to discover 4 days later that he had Parvo!! He did recover but it cost Mum and Dad an absolute fortune in vet's bills. By the age of 1 yr he had hip dysplasia and a very nasty and unpredictable temper.

With the benefit of hindsight he was obviously puppy farmed. A ringing endorsment to the advice of asking to see the pup's parents, if the seller is claiming to be the sole breeder.


----------



## shirstella (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi, im so sorry for your loss, many years ago the same thing happened to me with a CKC spaniel, it was 8 weeks when brought but very small, it ended up having fits then unfortunatly needed to be put to sleep, i threatened to take the woman to court as she refused me a refund and in the end i had to settle for another puppie, not ideal but better than letting her get off scot free


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how very upsetting, RIP little one,


----------



## gsdowner (Nov 11, 2008)

I am gobsmacked reading this post, I am really sorry for your loss

Sorry for my rant, but these breeders need stopping

There is no law stopping you from commenting where you brought your goods from, under the sale of goods act they are no different to the faulty washing machine so if you brought a faulty dog for instance you would complain to the person you bought the dog from, just like you would complain to the Retail Store where you bought your faulty washing machine if they do not want to listen, you make your point somewhere else; A faulty dog you would add your comments/customer review on a site like this for instance or complain to trading standards under the sale of goods act.

A lot of pet owners who have defected/not fit for purpose; do not know there rights regarding the sale of goods act, and it seems that a lot of breeders do not know when they sell any puppy they are bound by The Sale of Goods Act some breeders will try to excuse breeding from poor quality, dog and bitches that are not health tested or that carry hereditary problem by saying they are not doing it as a business but "only to keep a puppy", "only occasionally" or "only for pets". The Law of the land and in particular the Trades Description Act, quite rightly does not discriminate between backyard breeders, casual breeders and breeders, it requires everyone who sells puppies to do so within The Law and that means in cold, clinical terms producing goods (puppies) of merchandisable quality, goods that are fit for the purpose for which they are sold, ignorance is no defence in law. Breeders do not want to hear they have faulty goods so they try to scare you, by telling you to be quiet, why because 400/500/600 £££££+ plus per dog, they charge, one complaint could do a lot of damage.

We live in a country of free speech, if I think that IMO my breeder is breeding irresponsible, then I have the RIGHT to say and name my breeder, 


*Hi all btw*


----------



## jackdaw (Jan 27, 2009)

So how long before the puppy IS the responsibility of the owner? Surely if a breeder sells a pup in good faith that the puppy is healthy and there are no other cases of parvo at his kennel, he owes nothing to the buyer?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> So how long before the puppy IS the responsibility of the owner? Surely if a breeder sells a pup in good faith that the puppy is healthy and there are no other cases of parvo at his kennel, he owes nothing to the buyer?


A breeder chooses to bring these pups into the world so should always have some sort of responsibility towards them.
Most insurances will not cover illnesses for the first 14 days. Other inheritable health problems may not show up till much later in life, and breeders should be aware that there is an increasing number of owners taking breeders to court due to having health problems and the breeders did not health check the parents.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Is there any more to this story now as a couple of months has past?


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

jackdaw said:


> So how long before the puppy IS the responsibility of the owner? Surely if a breeder sells a pup in good faith that the puppy is healthy and there are no other cases of parvo at his kennel, he owes nothing to the buyer?


If the vet can say with confidence that the gestation of a given disease means the pup was infected before leaving the breeder then a responsible breeder morally has to accept that the pup was not fit for sale, and also collect some samples and do some testing to make sure that every dog in their 'care' that needs treating receives it. 
I can't imagine any responsible breeder firstly selling such a tiny pup, and then having any other reaction other than shock and a desire to find the truth.
Selling at 6 weeks and not giving full identity details and paperwork sends the message that they already know or suspect the pup will show symptoms before it gets to 8 weeks, and don't want to leave a paper trail so that complaints can mount up


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear abour your puppy you must be so upset. In my opinion the breeder should not of let the puppy go to its new owners until it was 8 weeks old. this is a better age for puppies to be leaving mum, at 6 weeks they are not ready. 

when we got our new pup last year she was 8 weeks, and those 2 extra weeks with mum make a lot of difference. As soon as we got her home she went for a health check with my vet in case there were any problems. the breeder had already had her vet check the pupies before we took her home. She was tattoed, wormed, etc the lot, contract signed and we took her home. I feel that once we signed for her and took her home then, she was our responsibility, but had something come up on the vets health check i would of gotten back in touch with the breeder for some answers and perhaps a refund. the trouble is you get very attached to them so quickly and it is terrble if something is wrong or they sadly die young.

RIP little one


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

sorry havent been on a while as i read this im pretty horrified that a lil puppy had left mum so early ..and more horrified that it died too ..im so sorry for ur loss .
i wont let any of my babies go before 8 weeks.. no decent pet owner /breeder would .... the breeder should refund you your money if you have a cert from your vet no quibble its the decent thing to do ! if god forbid a pet left me and died id be doing all i could to help the new owner.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I too find this terribly upsetting. One of my pups I sold died though an accident, and although I didn't refund the money as it was an accident and not an illness I did help the people locate another pup when they were ready...Jill ps It was because of this tragedy that wicker baskets for dogs were pulled of the shelf as some brands have wire going through them and caused the loss of one of my beautiful babies


----------



## jackdaw (Jan 27, 2009)

We sold a puppy that died 6 days later due to enteritis and we refunded the money because the parasole we use for the puppies had become ineffective due to resistance passed on by the bitch, and the worm load compromised the puppy and it died. We will be using drontal puppy from now on but just goes to show, even when you are trying to do everything right for the pups before selling them, sometimes things go wrong and you have to do the right thing by the buyer.


----------

